# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Do Budgett's Call?

## Jimifrog

I just heard a croak from the direction of my Budgett's aquarium.  The only other thing it could've been were the small Pacman frogs over in that area, but I think they are too small to make any noise.  Was it the Budgett's?

----------


## Leefrogs

I beleive all frogs call. Males have a mating call and females make noise when upset.

----------


## cj

The most definetly make noise,I'm just alil jealous bcuz I've yet to hear mine make one.was it in or outa the water?

----------


## Jimifrog

It was in the water.  His setup is mostly aquatic, with a few rocks to lay out on.  He is a lot of fun, definitely the most active of my frogs.  I am not looking forward to aestivation.

----------


## cj

I'm alil woried myself,but only bcuz I've never dun it before.and I culda swore I read somewher that its not needed if it in their first yr of life but I'm gona hafta verify that before I skip his first aestivation.

----------

